# mini santoku



## hellize (Jun 18, 2019)

Hello boys and girls!

I have a freshly forged mini santoku to show today.

Her full length is 27.5 cm / 10.7 inch. The blade is 16 cm / 6.3 inch long, 4.8 cm / 1.9 inch wide and 5 mm / 0.19 inch thick
The handle is made of naturally vibrant red and waterproof padouk, with textured bronze bolster.
I forged the blade of 5160 and motorcycle chain. It is a san mai.


----------



## milkbaby (Jun 18, 2019)

It's really cool, that chain san mai looks great!


----------



## hellize (Jun 19, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> It's really cool, that chain san mai looks great!


Thanks a lot!


----------

